# Scouring Treasure Parcel Question



## Talysian (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey all, I was just working my way through scouring and I had a question regarding treasure.. The parcel system does not seem to be the same as the standard 4e one.  At level one I'm noticing ten level one and 2 level two's then at second level 7 level 2's Then ten level 3 items and 2 level 4's? 

Just out of curiosity is their a reason for this. i.e. would using the standard one in the dmg affect anything? Or is there a method to the madness that is not given?

Thanks!


----------



## merchantsteve (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Talysian!
What a great question!

I notice a 2nd level parcel got dropped. Add it to 'Magic Mayhem'. oops.

For 'Dead Rising' , I think you are being thrown for a loop. The last 1st level encounter gives out enough XP to make the heroes second level. That encounter starts at first and ends at second, so giving out Level 2 parcels is fine, since they are given out after the encounter is over. if you think I shortchanged the players in the level 1 arena, move the two level 1 parcels over to 'Animal Crossing' and 'Flaganus Mortus'.

Notice also that the parcels given out for 'White Wyrms' are broken between some before and some after.

If you want to give the last level 3 parcel out before the final encounter, then move it into the 'Gauntlet Run'.

This is your story now, so don't feel obligated to do what I did. There is no secret reason other than story-related.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Talysian (Jun 2, 2009)

Never mind I just figured out my own stupid question. I was reading it as that level items, not parcels from that level! Duh... 

BTW Everything looks gorgeous so far, I haven't had a chance to finish reading the whole thing, but group is set up to start it on the 16'th. Gonna be running it alongside a converted Savage Tides   And I just want to say thank you for bringing out an AP that is not just combat,combat,combat,combat! I hope the series stays like this!!!!


----------



## TrickyUK (Jun 4, 2009)

The pre-defined parcels...

"Animal Crossing" gives a level 3 magic item, 130 gp and a potion. Isn't this the equivalent of Parcels #3 and #6 from DMG?

The second pre-defined parcel is said to be from "Shocking Revelations" encounter (as mentioned on pg. 2), but is not actually from "Flaganus Mortus"?

Again, a level 4 magic item and 120 gp seems to take up parcels #2 and, #7 or #8.

Both parcels are said to count a single parcel each. Am I understanding this correctly? I'm thinking that the 2 pre-defined treasures count for 4 parcels.


----------



## merchantsteve (Jun 4, 2009)

We may have missed the connection between the table and the text. I'll do some checking. For now, what you said seems about right. I used the parcels in the DMG to set up the gimmees in a few places. You are not required to follow any of those rules though... I know of one party who skipped an encounter and missed out on its treasure parcel (end the XP). The DM will figure out another way to drop it off.


----------

